
Visual Studio Code 1.11 - tonerdo
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_11
======
atrudeau
The VSCode team is releasing outstanding software at a fantastic pace, but
even more outstanding are these release notes. Such a pleasure to read.

~~~
kupiakos
Agreed. It still surprises me that Microsoft is running an open-source project
of this quality.

------
steveklabnik
[http://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_11#_text-search-
impr...](http://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_11#_text-search-improvements)

Now using ripgrep for search! Exciting!

------
minimaxir
The standout feature this release IMO is keyboard shortcut mapping, which I
was surprised wasn't in by default since there are a lot of unmapped commands
and the open-command-palette-and-type-a-few-letters is not a great workflow.

~~~
tonerdo
The standout feature for me is the added support for SCM providers other than
git. I also like the theming upgrades

------
sashk
I miss only "project" feature -- ie ability to open multiple directories in
single window. Because of this I now have 5-10 windows open and I'm getting
lost...

~~~
Tyriar
Hi sashk,

I'm on the VS Code team. We did an initial investigation into what we would
need to do to make this happen last week. It's definitely on the roadmap, more
updates should come soon
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/396#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/396#issuecomment-291125000)

~~~
sashk
Hi Tyriar. Your team doing great job and I understand it's on roadmap -- I
just can't wait for it soon enough. Oh, and I didn't complain :) Thanks!

~~~
Tyriar
No worries, just bringing people up to date :)

Unfortunately there's quite a bit to get done because everything was built
around the assumption there would only ever be a single folder. In the
meantime I recommend Git Project Manager, which is what I use personally to
deal with multiple projects
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=felipeca...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=felipecaputo.git-
project-manager)

------
Karupan
VSCode has quickly become my goto IDE since I primarily work with TypeScript
and occasionally Python/Golang. It is noticeably slower than Sublime, but the
tradeoff is worth it for their tightly integrated TS support.

Good to see more improvements to the debugger as well.

------
russellbeattie
Where does one submit requests for simple features/changes?

I'd love for the file search shortcut (Ctrl/Cmd-Shift-F) to actually activate
the search, rather than simply filling out the file search input box, then
needing to press the enter/return key active. Or rather, I'd simply like an
option to enable that (in case that's some horrific thing to other devs, which
I'm sure it is.)

~~~
mattbierner
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/new)

(PRs are also always much appreciated)

~~~
russellbeattie
Awesome, thanks! (And sure! If I can work out how to implement the change
myself, I'll definitely submit a PR.)

Edit: The change was pretty straight forward, so I submitted the PR:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/pull/24015](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/pull/24015)

------
JonRB
I was very pleasantly surprised by VSCode - My only gripe with it is that it
can be quite hard to find information about it online because it shares a name
and purpose with Visual Studio.

~~~
saghm
Generally when I search "vscode [thing I want to find out about]", I get
fairly good results. If you're typing out the whole "visual studio" part in
your queries, maybe try abbreviating it?

------
btkramer9
I was hoping to see support for larger files. I find myself having to re-open
large files in a different editor on a daily basis. Otherwise a great editor
and I really enjoy using it.

~~~
chillee
Unluckily, due to the underlying Electron architecture, I suspect much of
VSCode's issues with large files are unsolvable.

I personally use vim or Sublime when working with large files.

